# Network HDS to Raymarine Evolution Autopilot



## Deep Freeze (Jul 6, 2011)

Can anybody tell me if I can accomplish this and how? Thanks!

Greg


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Greg. What you wanting to achieve by networking them together. You can buy a nema2000 to seatalk adapter cable. Pretty much the same network, at least they can talk to each other. 

Capt. Larry Patterson


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Had a quick look on the Raymarine site, and it appears Raymarine Seatalk networking system had a couple proprietary versions "1" and "ng." It wasn't obvious on the Raymarine site, but it looks that perhaps with the correct adapter you can connect the autopilot to an HDS. If it were me, I would go over to the By Owner Electronics website (boemarine.com) and get a number to call Jim, the owner. He is very knowledgeable on marine electronics, and, could explain what is necessary to make the connection work. You might also find that his prices are much better than other sellers.


----------

